# How Big Are Your Chi's?



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Just a random question, because I'm curious. 

Shizuka is a whopping 10 lbs - I don't know how big Molly is currently, but her adult size will be less than 4 lbs.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Saffie 4lbs 1oz - 2 years old
Ollie 4lbs 4oz - 2 years old
Bentley 4lbs - 5 years old
Ruby 5lbs 2oz - 5 years old
Twig 5lbs 5oz - 8 years old

and a 13 week old puppy thats 2lbs 4oz


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

my 9 month old is 4 lb and 4 oz ( I that's how it's converted from 2kg?) and my 3 month old is 4.4 as well. She's on to be a hefty girl!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

My boy is 6 years, weighs 2,5 kg  Very happy with his weight, and I don*t overfeed him, so he stays lean and healthy


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

Chile is 8 yr and 11 lbs but built like a linebacker the vet said she isn't overweight Coco is 9.5 built a bit like a barrel very round chest vet said she could lose about 1/2 lb and the boys are just over a yr and both between 6-7 lbs vet said good weights
So I apparently have a knack for large chihuahuas 😀


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Triciad said:


> 11 lbs


Shizzy has gotten a tad chubby since she weighed in at 10 lbs, so I think she might be 11-12 lbs too - yay for linebacker chihuahua's, haha.



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My 8-year old chi is 7-8 pounds.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mojo is 7.5lbs 5 yrs old
Lola is 4.2lbs 5 yrs old
Leo is 5lbs almost 2
Mimi is 4lbs turns 1 tomorrow! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mia & Raisin are 8 1/2 pounds at 2 yrs. old, they are Mexican Frenchies.
Lily is 3.8 pounds at 7 months old


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG is 7.5lbs very sleek then my body builder muscle man Sonny is 11ish but full muscle


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Mouse is 4lbs, Delilah is 5lbs and Harley is about 5 and a half, but he has got fatter since Christmas, so he is probably nearer 6lbs now. I need to weigh the puppies, they have definitely had a growth spurt, Bibi is about 2.75lbs and Jasper about 3.5 lbs at 18 weeks.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

*Chloe* said:


> Mine are Saffie 4lbs 1oz, Ollie 4lbs 4oz, Bentley 4lbs, Ruby 5lbs 2oz and Twig 5lbs 5oz and a 13 week old puppy thats 2lbs 4oz


You have a new puppy?! We need pics!!!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Wicked Pixie said:


> You have a new puppy?! We need pics!!!!!


I will post some when I can manage to get one of her thats not just a blur lol


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady is right around 5 pounds, Sapphire and Prince are both 3.5 pounds when weighed in October. I think Sapphire is under 3.5 pounds now since she does consistent walks with us now!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily just under 5 lbs 5 years old
Dottie 2lbs she's 3 and a half years old


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

michele said:


> Dottie 2lbs she's 3 and a half years old


2 lbs!? That's crazy! :O Such a tiny Chi. <3


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love, love, love the little ones, but am afraid that they are so fragile!

Angel is on the larger side! He's 3 years old and 9lbs. My golden is 9 years old, 56lbs. Everyone accuses me of starving them!  They are both in excellent shape!!


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

My chi is 10lb too. A giant in the chi world! But it means he is robust and can cope with our busy outdoor life well 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

I Think my little 11 month old Mylo is about 3lbs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi is going on 9 yrs old and is 3 1/2 lbs
Chibi is going on 7 yrs old and is a chubby 4 lbs
Gidget is at least 8 months old and is 2 lbs 2 oz


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja is 6.5 years old and an overweight 8.8 lbs (should be 7.4)
Maiya is 9.5 months old and 2.4 lbs 
My new pup is 16 weeks and 3lbs


----------



## sandy77d (May 24, 2013)

Bandit is about 6 1/2 pounds and Teddy is 7 pounds. They are 10 months old.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Mia will be 2 years old - 7.5 lbs
Enzo 1 year - 9 lbs maybe 10, he's thick totally solid muscle
Vito 1 year - 6lbs
Luigi 5 months - 5 lbs


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Gregory - 8 lbs
Joe - 5 lb
Foxxy - 4.3 lb
Itsy Bitsy - 4 lb
Roo - 3.3 lbs
Mini - 2.5 lbs
Koda - 2.5 lbs
And our newest rescue (currently nameless) - 2.1 lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

I just weighed Molly, and she weighs approximately 1.5 lb and she's 5 months - she's going to be so tiny!


----------



## bgmacaw (Mar 24, 2012)

Chloe is about 11lbs and is thin, long and tall for a Chi. She's probably mixed to some degree but she could just be an out-of-standard full blood Chi.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie is now just slightly under 5 lbs at 3 years old.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Mickey is 5.5 lbs.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Romeo is 5lbs and 7 year old. 
Candi is 5 1/2lbs and 1 year old. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

Alphi is right around 6lbs at 2 1/2 years
Oz is 10 pounds of muscle at 10 months (He has the gigantor merle gene as I'm pretty sure he was bigger at birth than Abilene is now =) )
Abilene is 3 pounds at almost 6 months
and London lab/border collie mix is 52 pounds at 3 years


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

Callie is 6 years old, shes 5 pounds
Chico is 5 years old, he is 10 pounds
Thier kids, Chasidy is & Emilio are 4
years old. Chasidy is 5 pounds &
Emilio is 8 pounds.
Chester my rescue is 5 years old,
he is 5 pounds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Percy is a very big compact boy. He weighs in at 16 pounds.


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

alphioz said:


> gigantor merle gene


Shizzy has that too, haha. I have a tiny fawn and a gigantor merle.




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## rubysmom90 (Jan 9, 2014)

my ruby is 3 lbs - she is 6 months. we anticipate she will be about 6 lbs full grown


----------

